# 300 Former Obama Staffers Urge Elizabeth Warren to Run for President



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*300 Former Obama Staffers Urge Elizabeth Warren to Run for President*
10:05 AM, Dec 12, 2014 • By DANIEL HALPER


A group of more than 300 hundred former Obama staffers have written an open letter urging Elizabeth Warren to run for president of the United States. "We helped elect Barack Obama - now we're calling on Elizabeth Warren to run in 2016," the letter is titled.
We believed in an unlikely candidate who no one thought had a chance.
We worked for him - and against all odds, we won in Iowa.
We organized like no campaign had organized before - and won the Democratic primary.
We built a movement - and the country elected the first-ever African American president.
We know that the improbable is far from impossible.
Now, former staffers from President Obama's campaigns, along with former staffers from OFA, are joining with the thousands of Americans who are calling on Elizabeth Warren to run for president in 2016.
Rising income inequality is the challenge of our times, and we want someone who will stand up for working families and take on the Wall Street banks and special interests that took down our economy.
We urge Elizabeth Warren to run for president in 2016.
The list of former Obama staffers who signed the letter is here.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...ge-elizabeth-warren-run-president_821232.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes GOD! Please Lizzie RUN RUN RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yawn......I predicted this a year ago. What you didnt know is that Warren is actually Obamas white grandmother that raised him. The Cuntree just got done sending these progressive piece of shits a very loud msg that they do not want to continue down the path towards being a third world cuntree and they are going to run someone MORE progressive .....Si Se Puede!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Lord help us all. We can only hope and pray REAL HARD that the Republicans can find someone willing to endure all the bullshit the comes with running, and who is REALLY good for us and the nation. Otherwise, I fear, not enough people will see just what a disaster we've run into because of the Lizzie Warrens of the World, mid-term elections be damned. That, I fear is not a real indication of how things will go. Scott Brown got elected to the Senate, but how long did he last? Not long enough.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7 when I become a politician you're my chief of staff. Chief advisor, chief of everything.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 7 when I become a politician you're my chief of staff. Chief advisor, chief of everything.


My first order would be restoring public hangings on Sundays , I already found the first 300 lucky candidates.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

300 FORMER staff members???????? WTF . Was he hiring family or Did they close a county jail or something?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Support from Obama is the kiss of death for politicians now.


----------

